# honey comb question



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the wax of the honeycomb from the honey. I am not a beekeeper. I purchased a lg jar of honey not realizing it had this huge hunk of honey commb in it. I hate to lose all that honey, but can't figure out how to remove it. 
Steff


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Haha! this is called chunk comb honey. you are meant to eat the wax with the honey... it is fully edible! however... if you don't want to experience honey just as it was produced, you could always squeez the honey out of the comb. thats right... wash your hands, break of a manageable piece of comb, put it in the palm of your hand, and squeeze over a bowl. then you get to lick the honey off your hands!

justgojumpit


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

Just eat it as it is. Or you can spread it on toast just like it is also. I love it that way and so do the kids


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

I really like comb honey ! It melts with little tiny bits of wax showing on hot toast, and isn't over sweet like some strained honey can be to those of us that don't use very much sugar. The wax is safe to eat and I like to take small bits and suck the honey out and then chew the wax like gum for a little while. The chewed wax can be melted in hot water to clean it, allowed to cool and used for crafts.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Before we had our extractor, we crushed the honeycomb to release the honey, then used a very fine cloth for filtering the wax out. I didn't mind the wax, but Paul didn't like wax bits floating in his hot tea.


----------

